# Women and Tren Ace



## Holrog29 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone have any personal experience with women running tren and mast p togther? I'm finding it hard to find any information online.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 13, 2016)

doubt you will find that info here either, the few females we do have ...I'm pretty sure don't run tren...sorry


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 13, 2016)

5 times more androgenic than testostérone... too powerful for women. Only pro women take it


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't do it..stay a lady


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 13, 2016)

15 mg of var is very effectiv for women. 2 girls in my gym take that and i'm jealous of their ABS! But they work very hard...


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow! Chicks on tren!! That is one hell of a scary thought.  Anyways yea tren  definitely isn't for ladies.  Like they said.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Doc and POB have ran it and they're a couple bitches! :32 (16):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 14, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> I'm pretty sure Doc and POB have ran it and they're a couple bitches! :32 (16):



That's probably why I'm the hairiest bitch on here SFG!

POB is taking tren to become a brunette....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 14, 2016)

Nothing like a sunny day, cold beer and a broad on tren...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 14, 2016)

Shiit I know chics who are on drol


----------



## ckb (Jan 14, 2016)

it is too powerful for women. most of women would keep away from them..


----------



## bvs (Jan 14, 2016)

A woman taking it would pretty soon turn into a man taking it


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2016)

If it's ur lady.  Do all u need to, to keep it from her.  


If it's u posting, million other things u can run to get 90% the results.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2016)

A chick on tren and mast would make for some long as  fuk sessions.


----------



## Holrog29 (Jan 18, 2016)

It was recommended to my training partner and I by our coach. 
200mg Tren ace
50mg mast p
75 mg EQ 
Per week

I have only ran primo, var and test p in small doses. I decided to just stick with what I know already. However my training partner decided to go with the stack.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2016)

whoa, either run from that dude/chick or stay smart like you did


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2016)

Holrog29 said:


> It was recommended to my training partner and I by our coach.
> 200mg Tren ace
> 50mg mast p
> 75 mg EQ
> ...



thats a lot for a chick......how many lbs??


----------



## anewguy (Jan 18, 2016)

Holrog29 said:


> Does anyone have any personal experience with women running tren and mast p togther? I'm finding it hard to find any information online.



I have experience of running Tren A when with a woman.  Highly recommended... saves the hand.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 18, 2016)

This protocol is similar to what many ladies are taking to get a Pro card....

So are u competing?  Stats? Pics?

How many weeks does your coach have u on this cycle?






Holrog29 said:


> It was recommended to my training partner and I by our coach.
> 200mg Tren ace
> 50mg mast p
> 75 mg EQ
> ...


----------



## Holrog29 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am trying to do a physique competition in June. My training partner who decided on doing the stack is going for figure. She's 43. I'm 29. I just don't feel like I'm ready for that advanced of a cycle. It would be a 5 week cycle. 
She's 5'6 155
I'm 5'8 190. 
Attached pics are of myself.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 19, 2016)

5'8 190lb, damn good job. 
Although I don't have advice for you on the Tren, I would like to see what you look like after prep. I don't think Olympia competitors get up to that weight in off season but I could be wrong. I'd reckon 190 cut down to stage ready would be a monster! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Holrog29 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll post a pic when I'm cut. My coach wants me to wait until March to cut but I don't think that's enough time. I may start sooner and try to avoid all the stimulants as much as I can.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2016)

Holrog29 said:


> I am trying to do a physique competition in June. My training partner who decided on doing the stack is going for figure. She's 43. I'm 29. I just don't feel like I'm ready for that advanced of a cycle. It would be a 5 week cycle.
> She's 5'6 155
> I'm 5'8 190.
> Attached pics are of myself.
> ...



Holy ****ing dog shit that's a hell of a change!!!!!

Keep doing what you are doing. Definitely don't run what he suggested.  Way overkill. I think a good run of primo or bold cyp would get you great results.


----------



## DF (Jan 19, 2016)

Great progress!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Holy ****ing dog shit that's a hell of a change!!!!!
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing. Definitely don't run what he suggested.  Way overkill. I think a good run of primo or bold cyp would get you great results.



bold cyp + some var.


but sh!t, you did some work already.  Keep it up


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2016)

If this is your 1st show I would not do the protocol that was recommended.....After your 1st show I would c how u did and make adjustments....Good luck!




Holrog29 said:


> I am trying to do a physique competition in June. My training partner who decided on doing the stack is going for figure. She's 43. I'm 29. I just don't feel like I'm ready for that advanced of a cycle. It would be a 5 week cycle.
> She's 5'6 155
> I'm 5'8 190.
> Attached pics are of myself.
> ...


----------

